

Google Checkout fees to increase 5th May 2009 - dmytton
http://googlecheckout.blogspot.com/2009/03/google-checkout-fees-in-2009.html

======
blasdel
This sucks, hard. They've been 2% + 20c for years, and now they'll be
identical to PayPal's usury.

On top of that, they got rid of the fee waiving for AdWords spenders.

